# MFT type table



## HOJ (25 Jan 2015)

I looked at the MFT3 table to speed up my work on carcass making, but the numbers didn't add up, too small a table and 
a lot of hardware I would not need.

I ordered some Parf dogs, and set about making a top to suit my needs.

Using the Festool LR32 rail and router guide, I had an off-cut of Medite Tricoya MDF,(about 1700*900mm) and bought a 20mm hinge cutter from Wealdon tools,

Drilled the first row of holes, inserted Parf dogs, made a spacer to set the rail offset from these and ran down the board.







I was surprised, I have to say, when I had finished that the accuracy of the cuts, using only the Parf dogs, is as good, and in my view better, than any other method I have used. 






Made a 65mm under frame in order to get the clamps in and round.

I have made a rack for this to go in my van to use on site as and when required.


----------



## porker (25 Jan 2015)

Looks good. I like the simplicity and portability of this design and the size looks just right to me, a bit bigger than the MFT but still portable. I plan to make something similar but don't have the LR32 kit. My plan is to buy a sheet of pegboard and use this as a template by making a base for my router which will use pegs to index in the pegboard holes. Luckily I have a mill and a lathe to make the jig and my own dogs. Hoping that this method will be accurate as there is no risk of cumulative error. 

Obviously the hinge cutter worked OK. Was there any breakthrough on the back side?


----------



## marcros (25 Jan 2015)

Looks a useful piece of kit, and a good size. Is it just a frame with the perforated top on, or is there a sheet on the bottom?


----------



## HOJ (26 Jan 2015)

> Obviously the hinge cutter worked OK. Was there any breakthrough on the back side?



The cutter, for what it cost was fine, a little tear out, but not of any concern, however, I think its done for now, I tried to use it on some Oak, but it just burnt the hole. 



> is there a sheet on the bottom?



No bottom sheet, I have fixed 3 cross battens, plus the 2 ends (sort of torsion box) and soft wood battens on the bottom edges of the long sides just to help with support, when I find another piece I will run that up the middle.

I haven't tried to cut any 45 deg cuts yet, but not really concerned if the matrix runs out that way, 90 deg is fine.

Paul


----------

